# Salinity Question



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey everyone, since I'm new to Salt Water tanks, and I'm taking it real slow, I have a 30g Bio cube,I've had it set up for oh about 3 weeks or so and I have some base rock in there and Sand, and I've added my salt (instant ocean).
My Question is My reading's for Specific gravity is 1.019 or Salinity is 26.
How much more salt do i need to add to get it to 1.020 or 28, do I keep adding say 1/4 a week or 1/2 cup salt??? or how much should I add to get it there now, as I'm itching to get this going..
Any help is mucho appreciated..

Rob..


----------



## Chrisrex (Jan 20, 2012)

you wanna correct it by adding salt about 1/8 a cup at a time and you wanna be between 1.022-1.025, also having a refractometer for accurate readings help alot and its a good investment also having a bucket of saltwater premixed is a great idea as well I have a 29g biocube as well that I just started good luck reefing!!


----------



## Hallsy04 (Mar 25, 2011)

Well hopefully someone can help me with my question. It's also a salinity question, and instead of starting a new thread I'll try and post it here. I just set up my 29 gallon SW tank but It looks like I put in too much salt. My hydrometer is reading 1.026. How can I get the salinity down? Also is it urgent? Or can I wait a few days hoping some water evaporates then I can just add regular water to dilute the salt. Thanks in advance.


----------



## nizzmo (Feb 4, 2011)

1.026 isn't so bad. Most of the ocean is at 1.026 I'm told. Just take out a little bit of water and replace with FILTERED fresh water and you will be fine. You wouldn't be surprised how little water you need to remove to change the salinity. Cheers.


----------



## Hallsy04 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you. I just read that evaporated water will leave the salt behind so there goes that idea lol. I think I'll take out a couple gallons of water and replace it with (filtered) fresh water, does that sound about right?


----------



## nizzmo (Feb 4, 2011)

aye aye captain. with 29 gallon, you won't need to take out that much. and the filter water makes a large difference. Less of that new tank nasty brown algae.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

already answered but 1.026 is ok thats what I run my tanks at but then again I have an auto top off unit so it stays stable at that salinity.

If you're new then ideally 1.024 because if you forget to fill it 1 or 2 days its not a big deal.

The ocean salinity is 1.028 or 1.029 FYI


----------



## nizzmo (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh whups. Thanks for the correction tang daddy.


----------

